# Nutella ideas!



## Shaheen (May 25, 2006)

I absolutely LOVVVEEE Nutella  I can literally live on it! Lets share Nutella Ideas  

I have made Nutella crepes
Nutella on waffles. Yummm!!


----------



## Alix (May 25, 2006)

You have lots of company in that feeling. Check out this thread. As I recall there were a bunch of great ideas in there.


----------



## Shaheen (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Alix! What a lovely discussion


----------



## Swann (May 25, 2006)

I had a recipe for an ice cream cake that used nutella. It was GOOD! in a spring form pan put a layer of graham crackers, ice cream, spread with nutella, cover with chopped hazelnuts. Freeze. Another ice cream layer, cover with mashed strawberries, Freeze. Another layer of ice cream, cover with nutella and chopped hazelnuts. Freeze. Use any kind of ice cream that suits your fancy. The frozen nutella will get plastic but not hard, stiff so easy to cut into servings. You can top it with whipped cream to gild the lily.

My grandaughter says it is wondeful in a sandwich with peanut butter on one slice and nutella on the other and smushed together. She also recommends filling the holes on waffles with nutella.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 25, 2006)

Check out the web site they have a few more recipes there.
http://www.nutellausa.com/


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2006)

We enjoy nutella and it's wonderful spread on grilled pineapple.

kadesma


----------



## marmar (May 25, 2006)

I have it with tart apples for breakfast.


----------



## Chopstix (May 25, 2006)

My friend's 12-year old gave me her winning idea: Take it by the spoonful, and wash it down with fresh milk.  Yum!


----------



## Shaheen (May 26, 2006)

Swann said:
			
		

> I had a recipe for an ice cream cake that used nutella. It was GOOD! in a spring form pan put a layer of graham crackers, ice cream, spread with nutella, cover with chopped hazelnuts. Freeze. Another ice cream layer, cover with mashed strawberries, Freeze. Another layer of ice cream, cover with nutella and chopped hazelnuts. Freeze. Use any kind of ice cream that suits your fancy. The frozen nutella will get plastic but not hard, stiff so easy to cut into servings. You can top it with whipped cream to gild the lily.


 
Wow Swann!!! This is awesome! I'll have to wait for the strawberry season because I reallt don't feel like using any substitute! Thanks for the idea


----------



## pdswife (May 26, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> My friend's 12-year old gave me her winning idea: Take it by the spoonful, and wash it down with fresh milk.  Yum!




That's the way to do it!


----------



## Swann (May 26, 2006)

Shaheen said:
			
		

> Wow Swann!!! This is awesome! I'll have to wait for the strawberry season because I reallt don't feel like using any substitute! Thanks for the idea



I read your post Shaheen and thought.... hummm strawberries are in top season now. Then I noticed you live in India! When is the season for you? You could use frozen strawberries.


----------



## Swann (May 27, 2006)

I ate strawberries tonight with globs of nutella! They were delicious. A great use on fruit. It is just hard to get it to stay on the piece since nutella is sticky and does not slide off a spoon easily.


----------



## Shaheen (May 28, 2006)

Swann said:
			
		

> I read your post Shaheen and thought.... hummm strawberries are in top season now. Then I noticed you live in India! When is the season for you? You could use frozen strawberries.
> 
> I ate strawberries tonight with globs of nutella! They were delicious. A great use on fruit. It is just hard to get it to stay on the piece since nutella is sticky and does not slide off a spoon easily.


 
I so envy you!!! Our strawberry season is from December to March. We don't get too many things frozen here because the people here believe in cooking fresh. Though now with all the international products coming in people are becoming more open to the 'heat and eat' kind of lifestyle.


----------



## Jikoni (May 28, 2006)

Sorry every nutella fan, but I do not like the stuff,maybe I shouldn't write anything, but..............If pushed I might have it on bread but never ever on fruit.My taste at the end of the day.I am the person that does not like croissant chocolat anyway, and I live en Suisse! Totally misplaced I'd say.


----------



## kadesma (May 28, 2006)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> Sorry every nutella fan, but I do not like the stuff,maybe I shouldn't write anything, but..............If pushed I might have it on bread but never ever on fruit.My taste at the end of the day.I am the person that does not like croissant chocolat anyway, and I live en Suisse! Totally misplaced I'd say.


_No missplaced at all Jikoni, _
_Many people don't care for heavy rich sweets. I myself prefer some melon or cheese and crackers after a meal...While I make desserts for my family, I very seldom do more than taste them. However I did enjoy the nutella on the grilled pineapple..So, you see you're not alone _

_kadesma_


----------

